#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Who is the greatest cricket player of all time?

## Moana

*Hi Guys!* :love: 
As a batsman and a bowler, who is the greatest of all time and who is the most versatile of all of them, who is an acrobat in the millions. A freak nature endowed with versatility, greatness and never seen before or since!

*WHO DO YOU THINK IS THE MOST SUITABLE PLAYER ACCORDING TO YOU, FOR THE ABOVE COMPLIMENT?* :Smile:

----------

